# Mecosta County Public Land Birds



## Zim (Feb 25, 2003)

My nephew just moved to Stanwood and I'm delivering one of my deer mounts up their for his new cabin. Thought I'd try turkey hunting while I was up there, and I see I can get #234 tag OTC. Can anyone give me some tips on good state or forest land to scout up there? Or maybe the name/number of the biologist or CO who might help me get started? Thanks.


----------



## Zim (Feb 25, 2003)

Yes I figured that out last night. That's a very strange rule, to limit the #234 tags to only those who applied, even though they are unlimited. Anyway I'm still going to be up there and enjoy hiking and scouting. I could just turn it into a scouting trip for next year.


----------



## TeamPolarisracing (Nov 7, 2002)

i have been hunting in that county for a long time and have yet to get a bird(lots of deer) you would have to get a plot map and find the state land then scout on it.


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

we see several birds around the martiny chain of lakes. a lot of the area is lowland but the oak ridges and higher ground hold a lot of birds.


----------



## jscott27 (Dec 20, 2001)

> Yes I figured that out last night. That's a very strange rule, to limit the #234 tags to only those who applied, even though they are unlimited.


For future reference (and in case they do it the same next year), the 234 tag could be bought w/out paying the $4 app fee and going through the drawing. I purchased mine directly on-line, and they mailed it to me.


----------



## Zim (Feb 25, 2003)

Well the Martiny Chain of Lakes is just 10 minutes north of my nephew's. An easy scouting trip there. I noticed some other forest land is actualy bordering his develepment to the west as well.


----------



## Zim (Feb 25, 2003)

Well it is one year later, and this year I applied for my 234 tag in time. I ordered some maps and hope to take a drive up there to scout next month.

I see Haymarsh Lake & Martiny Lake F&W areas are just north of my nephew's. Tried calling but the CO was out of the office until Feb. 3rd or something. Anyone know if these properties have any birds? Do they have special property draws like we do?...or is it just walk-on?

I also ordered topos of the national forest around Big Rapids and will try to scout there if worthwhile.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## boltaction (Dec 5, 2001)

Zim, I don't know about the Haymarsh or Martiny but the Manistee National forest just west of BR dose. I know because I've deer hunted out there sense the late 70s and have always seen turkeys. 6 miles west of BR to Hunkeford lake. From the lake all the land that goes north to 13 mi, newago county, (19 mi Mecosta Co ).


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

this past spring was hard hunting around the martiny area. we saw very few birds and hardly heard any . usually we see lots of them on our place during bow season but this year there where few tracks and markings.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Check out the property just west of canadian lakes. Fair amount of birds, but many stick within CL, they are well fed by the locals. 
I used to live just off of 5 mile, near Sylvester (just south of CL), lots of birds in that area. In the winters I would have flocks of 100+birds in my back yard. I think the population is down just a bit in that area, but for the most part southern Mecosta county is overrun with birds. Getting permission on private land in this county is near impossible for deer hunting, a bit easier for Turkey. Easier still if you are willing to hunt the late season. Something to consider for future reference.


----------



## Zim (Feb 25, 2003)

That makes sense. My nephew lives inside Canadian Lakes and he told me he sees lots of turkey there all the time. He told me he can't imagine it would be hard to get private land permission as there are so many birds. Since I have the late season tag that sounds like it's worth a try. I saw the public land west of CL on a DeLorme map. I'm sure I'll hike that as well. It looks like the border of the 234 tag is the county line as far as public goes.


----------



## Zim (Feb 25, 2003)

I was looking into this Hunting Access Program where private landowners enter their property for public hunting. There are 5 such properties in the county tp the south of Mecosta, Montcalm. However, I was warned these are usually picked over by outfitters so I don't know if it would be worth trying. I think the small public land west of CL might be my best bet.

Anyone try any of these Access Program lands?


----------



## duckcommander101 (Jan 14, 2003)

I went through there late last winter with my son looking for rabbits to shoot. Did not see any turkey sign at all, but lots of deer sign and quite a few deer.
Land was very hilly and heavily forested if we are talking about the same place.


----------



## Zim (Feb 25, 2003)

dc,

Are you talking about the small piece of public land directly west of Canadian Lakes?

If so, I don't know anything about it cause I've never been there. Just thought it might be good because my nephew claims he sees a lot of turkey there in CL and south of there. Probably gets a lot of pressure. Might be best to just drive around the area and look for birds, then knock on doors. I got the late season tag.


----------



## Zim (Feb 25, 2003)

Well, my jobs got crazy last year, so I never made it out, but this year I am determined to get up there. I got my 234 permit and am once again planning to turkey hunt the Big Rapids area. How are the bird poplulations looking?

I was looking at the Hungerford Lake area on the forest land using terraserver. The problem I see with the forest land is it all appears to be big woods. I'm used to hunting with my decoys in open field areas where they can see from a distance. Does the DNR lease out any cropfields on public land where I could look? I found a lot of these type places in Iowa & Illinois where I deer hunt. However, as I scanned around I saw only big woods in Michigan.

Also, I see a lot of small woodlots in the far southern Manistee Forest. I'm allowed to hunt in MeCosta & Newaygo County portions of these. These aren't too far a drive from Stanwood. Might there be better bird poplulations there? Thanks.


----------

